# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Анонимы на форуме

## Raja Kumari dasi

Выношу на общее обсуждение допуск на Вайшнавский форум анонимных пользователей. 

Уже несколько раз поднимался этот вопрос в разных темах. 

Вчерашний случай (я даже не прошу удалять посты анонима - ради наглядности ) : 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18704

Моя просьба: 

Возможно, надо оставить анонимам возможность общаться друг с другом - м.б. создать для них какой-то невидимый публике нижний раздел и пусть разговаривают там сами непонятно с кем, по закону кармы. Но без возможности писать им в открытых для публики форумах и задавать вопросы отвечающим в авторских разделах. Они должны понимать: выбирая самую минимальную ответственность, имеешь и минимальный круг общения. Отказ отвечать им не является решением, так как они пишут себе в общих открытых форумах свободно и безответственно, что в голову взбредет, и ответственные преданные не должны молчать в ответ. Приходится тратить время - модераторам на зачистку их постов и всем читателям - на очистку ума от их... высказываний. Можно посчитать, сколько времени в совокупности безответственные болтуны крадут здесь у санги преданных.  

Хотя бы как-то человек должен оплачивать то, что ему здесь уделяют внимание (а иногда очень много внимания и времени) разумные и опытные преданные. Хочешь быть полноправным участником форума - ставь аватарку и человеческое имя (пусть даже выдуманные, так как все равно не проверишь, но это потребует хоть как-то проявить себя, показать менталитет ). Это минимальное условие для полноправного общения. 

Форум в Риме предназначался , чтобы каждый мог высказаться - но при этом было видно, кто говорит. При наличии анонимов форум как инструмент здорового социума преданных не продуктивен.

----------


## Александр 2

Если все равно не проверишь,то это то же самое что и аноним. Или я чего то не понимаю? Что,трудно чтоли анониму поставить не свою фотографию и не свое имя да ложные данные? И он будет писать и дальше как писал..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если все равно не проверишь,то это то же самое что и аноним. Или я чего то не понимаю? Что,трудно чтоли анониму поставить не свою фотографию и не свое имя да ложные данные? И он будет писать и дальше как писал..


Задумайтесь, пожалуйста, почему Ваш ум так работает, что Вы думаете только про обман и хитрость? Вы же взрослый человек, не подросток, которому нравится придумывать себе имена супер-героев или  принцесс.
Почему сложно быть простым и правдивым на духовном форуме?

----------


## Александр 2

> Задумайтесь, пожалуйста, почему Ваш ум так работает, что Вы думаете только про обман и хитрость? Вы же взрослый человек, не подросток, которому нравится придумывать себе имена супер-героев или  принцесс.
> Почему сложно быть простым и правдивым на духовном форуме?


Я не думаю про обман и хитрость,прото ставлю себя на место другого анонима и таким образом пытаюсь помочь этому форуму.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я не думаю про обман и хитрость,прото ставлю себя на место другого анонима и таким образом пытаюсь помочь этому форуму.


А почему вы думаете, что другой аноним хочет схитрить? Мне всегда казалось, что просто преданные, глядя на большинство  на форуме, не догадываются, что в общении важна личность и простое уважение  к отвечающим преданным.
 И глядя на других, они ставят себе ники и цифры. Не знаю, кому как, но мне цифры около имени напоминают нумерацию роботов))

Конечно, есть и такие люди, которые регистрируются под  ником с целью инкогнито оскорблять духовных учителей и преданных. Но таких меньшинство.

Посмотрите, например, в группе духовного общения ВКонтакте никто не прячется, все преданные общаются с именами и фотографиями: https://vk.com/gourgopaldas

----------


## Александр 2

> [/I] d.d.;172965]Почему сложно быть простым и правдивым на духовном форуме?


Да потому что у честных анонимов есть серьезные причины не представлятся кто ты такой,ибо будут серьезные последствие.
Странно,что Вы,Kasturika d.d.,этого не понимаете.Может у вас карма хорошая и жизнь практически спокойная,а то если наоборот,то как бы получается что Вы Матаджи,преданная высокого уровня.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И в Фейсбуке такая же картина в группах вайшнавского общения. Если кто-то ходит-бродит там с поддельным именем и без лица, то к нему относятся с крайней подозрительностью из-за негативного опыта общения с такими пользователями.

----------


## Александр 2

> И в Фейсбуке такая же картина в группах вайшнавского общения. Если кто-то ходит-бродит там с поддельным именем и без лица, то к нему относятся с крайней подозрительностью из-за негативного опыта общения с такими пользователями.


Я не против в ведения такого порядка на этом форуме,то есть,регистрация по полной программе(имя,фамилия,фото,дата рождение,официальное место жительства.),но толку то што,если рассуждать логично.Будет красивый форум кришна.ру )
мне хотелось бы что бы моя логика не подтвердилось. Думаю что остается экспериментировать.

----------


## Андрон

> у честных анонимов есть серьезные причины не представлятся кто ты такой,ибо будут серьезные последствие.


Согласен - например, работодателю необязательно знать про духовные увлечения его сотрудников.
А просто интересующиеся СК могут скрывать свою личность от друзей и родственников.
Да и вообще - что за ложные отождествления?  :biggrin1:  Все мы - Души!




> Почему сложно быть простым и правдивым на духовном форуме?


Думаю, здесь большинство людей искренние и правдивые. А лицемеров быстро распознают и банят.
Нормальные люди дорожат своей репутацией, пусть даже анонимной.
И просто общаются в естественной и комфортной манере.

В целом, мне кажется, модераторы здесь отлично работают, и не стоит сгонять анонимов в резервации  :biggrin1: 
Форум и так не слишком активный.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Форум и так не слишком активный


 Возможно, что слабая активность как раз отчасти связана с анонимными пользователями, которые в прошлом разогнали с форума многих старших преданных. Вы этого не застали. 
И судя по активности фейсбука и других соцсетей, никто не страдает там от узнаваемости. 
В конце концов каждый может поставить свое фото в полный рост, это совсем не страшно) там лица не разглядеть. Для всех пользователей есть правила форума.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кстати, мне давно интересно спросить у некоторых завсегдатаев, которые общаются с преданными в соцсетях с открытым лицом (их посты часто встречаешь в ленте),  почему на этом форуме они не ставят свои фото?

----------


## Андрон

> анонимными пользователями, которые в прошлом разогнали с форума многих старших преданных.


Как это - анонимы прогнали старших преданных с их собственного форума? По статье "Инакомыслие"?  :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как это - анонимы прогнали старших преданных с их собственного форума? По статье "Инакомыслие"?


Не прогнали, конечно, просто вытеснили. Обычно те кто постарше не любят переубеждать в чем-то спорщиков)

----------


## Андрон

> те кто постарше не любят переубеждать в чем-то спорщиков)


Это мудро! "По отношению к тем, кого любишь, не следует быть всегда правым"  :smilies:

----------


## Александр 2

> И глядя на других, они ставят себе ники и цифры. Не знаю, кому как, но мне цифры около имени напоминают нумерацию роботов))


Так это так и есть,мы биороботы и Вы правильно видите.А если нет цифры то что,уже имеем дело с самой дживой? Нет же,материальное имя это название биомашины,материального тела.

Прошу прощение Матаджи так как некрасиво поучать не иницыированному иницыированную преданную.. Просто мне захотелось немного полупошутить )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так это так и есть,мы биороботы и Вы правильно видите.А если нет цифры то что,уже имеем дело с самой дживой? Нет же,материальное имя это название биомашины,материального тела.
> 
> Прошу прощение Матаджи так как некрасиво поучать не иницыированному иницыированную преданную.. Просто мне захотелось немного полупошутить )


Поучайте, поучайте.
Я вот тоже вас поучу: правильно писать "инициированный". От слова иницИация, в интернете можно найти правописание слов: https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Инициация

----------


## Александр 2

> Поучайте, поучайте.
> Я вот тоже вас поучу: правильно писать "инициированный". От слова иницИация, в интернете можно найти правописание слов: https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Инициация


Вот спасибо Вам,никак не могу от этого избавится,писать без ошибок,даже система по исправлению ошибок в телефоне не очень то помогает..Временами уже без смеха подумываю что моя карма такая так как всю жизнь пишу с ошибками как бы небыло стыдно.

----------


## Андрон

> Не прогнали, конечно, просто вытеснили. Обычно те кто постарше не любят переубеждать в чем-то спорщиков)


И все-таки непонятно, почему форум малоактивен... Должно же было вырасти новое поколение преданных!
В любое время должны быть активные преданные, которым интересно проповедовать и обучать других!

----------


## Дамир

> В любое время должны быть активные преданные, которым интересно проповедовать и обучать других!


С этим проблем нет не только у "Преданных". 
Все любят говорить, а не слушать и слышать )))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И все-таки непонятно, почему форум малоактивен... Должно же было вырасти новое поколение преданных!
> В любое время должны быть активные преданные, которым интересно проповедовать и обучать других!


Обучение традиционно проходит при личном общении, когда младшие принимают авторитет наставников, следуют и получают от наставников знание. На форуме такое невозможно в принципе. Особенно когда участники форума прячутся за никами)
Тут мы можем делиться ссылками, цитатами из книг, лекций и отвечать на простые практические вопросы. 
В авторских разделах отвечают опытные проповедники, которые являются авторитетами для большинства, поэтому эти разделы естественным образом привлекают много преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Значит сатану начали уже цитировать? Сатана увача..
> 
> Занятно. Кто будет следующим?


А что? Наши, например, Хираньякашипу цитируют. Он тоже правильные вещи иногда говорил. Например, о том, как хрусталь меняет цвет от окружения, так и человек меняет сознание от окружения. Дословно не помню, но смысл такой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А что? Наши, например, Хираньякашипу цитируют. Он тоже правильные вещи иногда говорил. Например, о том, как хрусталь меняет цвет от окружения, так и человек меняет сознание от окружения. Дословно не помню, но смысл такой.


_
Шри Хираньякашипу увача_ https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/2/20 
Шримад Бхагаватам его величает Шри Хираньякашипу (Прабхупада объясняет в комментариях, почему он удостоился такого), он вполне себе гуру, в тех ситуациях, когда цитирует Веды.
 Про сатану не слышала подобного, но Шри Хираньякашипу, по словам Шрилы Прабхупады, "хотя и был демоном, он изучал Веды и хорошо их усвоил". 
Так что это авторитетно, цитируйте) только с осторожностью :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Значит сатану начали уже цитировать? Сатана увача..


А кто эквивалент Сатаны в ведах?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А кто эквивалент Сатаны в ведах?


Думаю, что нет такой личности в Ведах.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Вритра конечно. Даже проводятся параллели между Вритрой Ригведы и змием Библии (напр., тут).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Так ведь Вритру убили в отличие от Сатаны

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Бог-это Кришна, Сатана-это майа" - говорил Шрила Прабхупада.
Ученики Прабхупады любили использовать термины христиан, и Прабхупада иногда объяснял нашу философию их языком)
"сатана" это не какая-то личность, которая постоянно на равных соперничает с Богом, но это состояние сознания в невежестве.

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.10.6: 
Придерживаться принципа неприменения насилия к людям и убивать бедных животных или быть их врагами — это философия Сатаны...

Бхагавад Гита 5.16: 
Иллюзия, во власти которой пребывает живое существо, многолика. Например, когда живое существо по глупости объявляет себя Богом, оно на самом деле попадает в последнюю западню иллюзии. Но если живое существо — Бог, то как оно могло оказаться во власти неведения? Разве может Бог оказаться во власти неведения? Если так, то неведение, или Сатана, могущественнее Бога. 

ещё цитаты и объяснение по теме:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...04532669616359

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Забавно, что на санскрите Devila означает "божественный", "спраВЕДливый", "добродетельный". П.С. На английском devil -- дьявол.  :smilies: 
Христианский дискурс, негативные коннотации -- везде, кроме санскрита.

ПС. И это сообщение 66.  :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

На южноиндийском языке Каннада devva означает злого духа. 

Что до Вритры, то убили только оболочку, а дух вритры в существах остался: 
Вот тут и был сражен Вритра. Лежал он, съежившись, точно бурдюк, откуда все выпили. Лежал, съежившись, точно мешок, откуда вытряхнули зерно. Накинулся на него Индра, думая убить. 
И сказал тот: «Не поражай меня ваджрой! Ведь теперь ты то, чем (был) я. Только рассеки меня — я не должен пропасть!» — Будь мне едой! — сказал этот (Индра). — Да будет так! Рассек он его надвое. Из того, что было у него от сомы, он сделал луну. А то, что было от асуров, он вчинил как живот здешним существам. Поэтому и говорят: «И тогда был Вритра поедателем еды, и сейчас Вритра!» Ведь и теперь, когда вот эта (луна) прибывает, возрастает она (приношениями) из этого мира. А когда здешние существа хотят теперь есть, это они платят дань именно этому животу-Вритре.(Шатапатха-брахмана 1.6.3.16-17)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вритра противостоит Индре, но Индра это же не Господь Бог. Индра не создавал Вритру.

Если считать, что Левиафан этот змей, то тоже Господь считает его за свое творение, связывает с собой. Если против Него никто не устоит, то кто же против меня? "Нет столь отважного, который осмелился бы потревожить его; кто же может устоять перед Моим лицем?" "Нет на земле подобного ему; он сотворен бесстрашным; на все высокое смотрит смело; он царь над всеми сынами гордости."

То есть раз нет на земле подобного ему, значит он царь, а поскольку он змей, то царь среди змеев.

Но он же и отождествляется с врагом человеческим. "Царь над всеми сынами гордости". И когда Господь приходит, то побеждает тьму, убивает Левиафана.
Ис. 26-27.
"ибо вот, Господь выходит из жилища Своего наказать обитателей земли за их беззаконие, и земля откроет поглощенную ею кровь и уже не скроет убитых своих. В тот день поразит Господь мечом Своим тяжелым, и большим и крепким, левиафана, змея прямо бегущего, и левиафана, змея изгибающегося, и убьет чудовище морское."

Почему именно Вритра, а не змей Васуки, который царь среди нагов, например? Ведь если в Библии сатана царь среди нагов ("Нет на земле подобного ему"), то и в ведах должен бы?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Зная, что Равана был шайвом, бхактом Господа-слуги Шивы, лучший подарок которого Хари-бхакти, а всё остальное от Махадевы разрушительно, то...
Подобие Шива-тилаки наносят демоны Кали-йуги на товары: 1. Энергетики Monster Energy. Unleash the *B*east! 2. Ну и конечно, на ценниках три полосы.  :smilies: 
Шива-тилака может представлять три гуны, лежащие в основе проявленного мира (из вики). Вайшнавы (в т.ч. Махадева) над саттвой, поэтому наносят вайшнава-тилаку (Махадева исключение).  :smilies: 
Шайвам лучше следовать последнему, самому нектарному наставлению Шанкары --  "Поклоняйся Говинде, поклоняйся Говинде, поклоняйся Говинде! Глупец! Никакие правила грамматики не спасут тебя в момент смерти! Не спасут!"



> Bhaja govindam bhaja govindam
> govindam bhaja mudhamate
> samprapte sannihite kale
> nahi nahi raksati dukrykarane

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В разделе "Просто так" очередное обострение у Ариночки-Дариночки-Фионы.
Странно, что они не были удалены уже давным-давно

----------


## Дамир

> В разделе "Просто так" очередное обострение у Ариночки-Дариночки-Фионы.
> Странно, что они не были удалены уже давным-давно


Я уже писал Враджендру Кумару Прабху в личку. Пока возражений не видно.

----------


## Aryan

"Ты их в дверь- они в окно". Еще какая-то появилась с той же темой.

----------


## Эдвард

> В разделе "Просто так" очередное обострение у Ариночки-Дариночки-Фионы.


Осень, как и весна, время обострений ) забанил.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

siddhanathadas и Yudzhesh - это один человек, судя по особой узнаваемой манере "общения" на форуме
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12734
Многие анонимы стали возвращаться))) забавно

----------


## Yudzhesh

По поводу общения на форуме предлагаю следующее решение:

1. Создать дополнительный профиль возможностей для открытых преданных. Открытость подразумевает проверенную фотографию администрацией (через живой контакт по интернету), настоящее имя, краткую содержательную информацию о преданном. 
2. В главных разделах создавать тему можно только таким пользователям. 
3. Автор темы имеет право удалять сообщения в этой теме, чтобы выдерживать линию темы и регулировать другие аспекты хотя бы в рамках своей темы.
4. Анонимы могут задавать вопросы в этих темах. Или найти подходящую тему и там задать свой вопрос или высказать свою идею.

При таком формате резко улучшится положение вещей.
Со своей стороны я готов помочь чем могу и сам готов открыто общаться на таких условиях. 
В текущих же условиях открыто общаться без возможности хоть как-то воздействовать на собеседника не только проверка на терпимость, но и плохой пример для общества.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> siddhanathadas и Yudzhesh - это один человек, судя по особой узнаваемой манере "общения" на форуме
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12734
> Многие анонимы стали возвращаться))) забавно


Нет. Вы ошибаетесь. Если на форуме примут эти моменты я готов быть полностью открытым.
Это мое настоящее имя. До этого было другое.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет. Вы ошибаетесь.


В чем я ошибалась? Это не вы раньше писали под ником siddhanathadas ?
И вы не Олег Трушкин(г)? https://vk.com/trushking_official

----------


## Yudzhesh

Администраторам общаться легче, так как они могут легко удалить всё что им не нравится. Но другим преданным, кто общается активно на форуме сложнее. Поэтому необходимо ввести этот подход, тогда более зрелые и опытные преданные смогут общаться.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> В чем я ошибалась? Это не вы раньше писали под ником siddhanathadas ?
> И вы не Олег Трушкин(г)? https://vk.com/trushking_official


Нет. Это не я. Я не знаю кто этот человек.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет. Это не я. Я не знаю кто этот человек.


У вас очень узнаваемый стиль письма.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> У вас очень узнаваемый стиль письма.


Вы ошибаетесь. Простота это синоним вайшнавизме. Я ни слова не врал на этом форуме. Если у Вас есть эта простота то Вы признаете свои ошибки. Лично со мной в общении Вы их совершили как минимум три и ни разу не признали это. Я же ни разу не врал, хотя, Вы меня в этом с самого начала подозревали, с эссе про коров. Я лишь не сказал конкретного примера преданных, у которых всё получается с защитой коров в деревне. Я лично общался с этим преданным. У меня есть его телефон. Я лично был в ятре и видел как он снабжает храм молоком. Но я не хочу говорить открыто на от пятом форуме о нем. Я могу Вам лично дать его номер и вы можете ему позвонить. 
Точно также и в других ситуациях. Свои собственные мысли Вы проецируете на реальность и ошибаетесь.

И сейчас опять. Я могу связаться по видеосвязи с любым преданным и доказать что Вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Что касается моего предложения по форуму, то оно практично и на многих успешных площадках этот принцип реализован. Без этого принципа невозможно более менее нормальное общение.
Готов помогать форуму и администрации в этом вопросе.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Также для таких пользователей нужно ввести принцип ответственности за свои слова.
Например, если что-то утверждается, делается и это ошибка, это не правильно, это ложно, как например ложные ответы по сиддханте, ложные данные о чем либо, то сообщество следит за этим и объясняется, исправляется и извиняется.
В таком честном формате будет пример. А сейчас каждый говорит что угодно, в том числе старшие преданные, проповедники и т.д. и не несут никакой ответственности за это.
Для этого надо ввести отдельную ветку, где ответы преданных могут быть подкорректированы. Иначе все мы тут наблюдаем за ошибками, за искажениями, и ничего не делаем.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Старшие преданные должны показывать пример. Иначе какой смысл в этом старшинстве?
Когда есть возможность быть прямодушным это не делается, когда показываются ошибки и появляется возможность быть смиренным это не делается, когда просят аргументировать свои слова это не делается и всё просто отмалчивается.

Пока я не видел реального проявления этих вещей здесь. Зато очень много претензий, советов и надменности. И ни одного реального проявления простодушия и прямоты. Хотя, были немного, но за этой каплей кроется тьма цинизма, извращения и безответственности.

И за это несут ответственность старшие.

В тех темах которые я создавал, писали, я бы даже сказал бросили какие-то реплики старшие преданные, но никакой ответственности, ценности, объяснения, конкретики не было.
Написали, процитировали что то, бросили пару реплик и убежали, как бы находясь выше этого.
Всё это пример безответственности, лицемерия.

Пока мы сами не будем вайшнавами, что мы можем дать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Внимание!*

После 31 марта 2019 всех, у кого 

- имя без "дас", "даси" (для иниициированных) 
- имя не человеческое
- нет аватарки 
- на аватарке не свое фото, а любая другая картинка
- не указаны в профиле адрес и пол 

- УДАЛЯТ С ФОРУМА БЕЗ ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫХ ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЙ 

Новая редакция правил форума (правила для имен, аватарок, профиля) :  
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post179650

Передайте, пожалуйста, тем преданным, кто редко заходит на форум, 
чтобы успели до конца месяца привести свои профили в порядок.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Вроде бы выключена функция редактирования имени пользователя самим пользователем. или я не там ищу?

----------


## Александр 2

Yudzhesh, мой профиль удалять так как я не могу поставить свою фотографию..
Не могли бы вы оставить мне свои координаты? Возможно в будущем мне понадобится ваши советы что касается содержание коров.
Или эти координаты уже есть в ваших сообщениях? (Все не читал..)

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Yudzhesh, мой профиль удалять так как я не могу поставить свою фотографию..
> Не могли бы вы оставить мне свои координаты? Возможно в будущем мне понадобится ваши советы что касается содержание коров.
> Или эти координаты уже есть в ваших сообщениях? (Все не читал..)


По ватсапу удобно писать и договориться о звонке если что.

----------


## Александр 2

> По ватсапу удобно писать и договориться о звонке если что.


Спасибо.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> мой профиль удалять так как я не могу поставить свою фотографию..


почему не можете? не обязательно же как в паспорте морду лица, можно издалека.

----------


## Александр 2

> почему не можете? не обязательно же как в паспорте морду лица, можно издалека.


Я уже писал почему, раза два или три в этом форуме, не хочу повторятся так как не каждый меня поймет..

И потом, я все никак не мог принять решение, участвовать мне и дальше на форуме или найти другое служение более продуктивное. Я сторонник продуктивности служение.

Вот это решение Администрации разрешила мой вопрос. На уме стало легко и свободно )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вроде бы выключена функция редактирования имени пользователя самим пользователем. или я не там ищу?


Да. Самому никак. Пишите мне, я ваш ник поменяю.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Харе Кришна.
То есть нужно отправлять свою аватарку и информацию на электронный адрес, указанный в правилах форума?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна.
> То есть нужно отправлять свою аватарку и информацию на электронный адрес, указанный в правилах форума?


Аватарку нужно загрузить самостоятельно, выбрав меню "Кабинет" - "Изменить аватар".

И только если вы испытываете трудности с установкой аватарки, напишите в техподдержку форума krishna-forum@yandex.ru

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот:

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо. _/\_

----------


## Дамир

Просьба к Администрации форума : Сделайте для *"Александра 2"* Исключение, в единственном роде !

----------


## Aryan

> Просьба к Администрации форума : Сделайте для *"Александра 2"* Исключение, в единственном роде !


При роботах будет железный порядок, и никаких исключений.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Товарищи, ну что вы протестуете... кто платит, тот и заказывает музыку. правила должны быть, иначе анархия. а на Кришна ру так вообще символично. как же ты примешь верховенство и власть Бога, если не можешь правила владельца форума принять.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Товарищи, ну что вы протестуете... кто платит, тот и заказывает музыку. правила должны быть, иначе анархия. а на Кришна ру так вообще символично. как же ты примешь верховенство и власть Бога, если не можешь правила владельца форума принять.


 :good:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Несколько сообщений удалено.

3.7.8.	Неуважительное отношение в адрес администрации портала и форума (в том числе и в личной переписке), пререкания, как и публичное обсуждение действий администрации на форуме. Вопросы, связанные с деятельностью администрации отправляются через личные сообщения непосредственно администраторам или модераторам форума.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Процесс пошел, многие уже поставили свои фото и места. И зачем, спрашивается, скрывались  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В «Гостевой книге» (Форум и сети - какие перспективы?). Так оно там и «висит» и по день сегодняшний, без каких либо реакций на него… Т.е., уже сколько? – 17 месяцев!


Инициированные преданные не стремятся общаться с анонимами. 

Я несколько месяцев тому назад написала в этой теме, что  в общих форумах все будут общаться преимущественно с такими же пользователями. Это естественное поведение разумных людей. Поскольку вы были с момента регистрации на форуме анонимом, с вами никто из открытых преданных особо и не общался. Сейчас вы поставили фото и место, но рассуждаете так, будто не понимаете, что вам не отвечали и вас даже не читали, так как вы здесь годами были анонимом. Хотя бы сейчас повернули в верном направлении.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Процесс пошел, многие уже поставили свои фото и места. И зачем, спрашивается, скрывались


потому что у человека есть право выбора, быть ему открытым или не быть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В рамках права выбора для осторожничающих всегда были варианты, как сделать себе нормальный профиль по правилам. Вы сами этому пример, Вайрагья д., Махабхарата д. и другие. И то, это при том, что вас и их все знают. 

 Кто не хочет соблюдать правила Форума  - есть соцсети, там можно свое "право выбора" реализовать полностью  :smilies:  быть админом своей страницы, создать свою группу, общаться в закрытых группах - кстати, тоже только если пустят.  

И за доступ к общению здесь и праву голоса на отлично структурированном ресурсе Форума надо заплатить минимум, чтобы не создавать анархии и общаться цивилизованно.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Раджа Кумари, я ответила на ту Вашу фразу,потому что считаю ее издевательской, типа Вы добились своего и всем тыкаете,находясь в белом пальто. дискутировать я не собиралась, и не собираюсь.
мне неприятно такое Вашу отношение к людям.

про правила на форуме я уже озвучила, кто платит тот и заказывает музыку. согласна я с этим или нет, это факт.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Раджа Кумари, я ответила на ту Вашу фразу,потому что считаю ее издевательской, типа Вы добились своего и всем тыкаете,находясь в белом пальто. мне неприятно такое Вашу отношение к людям.


Ну так это лишь ваше ко мне отношение. А я просто очень рада, видя наших замечательных преданных. 
Так что это лишь ваши давние проблемы с восприятием меня. Считать мою невинную фразу настолько плохой - это ведь ваш личный выбор  :smilies:  И главное, вам он зачем-то нужен (!) и вы все эти годы так ко мне относитесь? 

Например, где это я "тыкала", как вы выразились ? 

И это не "я добилась своего". Это разум возобладал.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> кто платит тот и заказывает музыку


В разные годы было по-разному. 
Форум открыли в 2003, кажется? уже более 15 лет.

И терпели за эти годы всякое - в том числе те, кто платит. 
Пострадали при этом все: форум из-за анонимов спрятали куда подальше с сайта, 
явно от стыда за тех, кто реализовывал свое "право выбора" по полной программе.  

Наконец настал предел терпения. И разум возобладал.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> И это не "я добилась своего". Это разум возобладал.


мне неприятно видеть Ваше самолюбование, с заявкой на эксклюзивность наличия разума.
выглядит именно так, какими бы ни были Ваши мотивы. 

извините, я больше не хочу с Вами дискутировать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> с заявкой на эксклюзивность наличия разума. Выглядит именно так, какими бы ни были Ваши мотивы.


Я говорила про разум тех, кто заказывает музыку, вообще-то... Как это выглядит -  вы же пишете свое восприятие, потому что таков ваш выбор, именно так меня воспринимать. А другие смотрят иначе. Да, смысла разговаривать нет, при таком вашем отношении. Мне это абсолютно незачем. Вы в игноре.

----------


## ЛПд (GKG)

Вот именно об этом я и предупреждал.
Мне в личку пишут преданые, которые путают меня с моим уважаемым тёзкой, модератором данного ресурса.
А всё из-за амбиций некоторых участников...

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> А всё из-за амбиций некоторых участников...


 :good:

----------


## Aryan

> Вот именно об этом я и предупреждал.
> Мне в личку пишут преданые, которые путают меня с моим уважаемым тёзкой, модератором данного ресурса.
> А всё из-за амбиций некоторых участников...


У вас не только имена похожи, но и аватарки

----------


## Александр 2

Харе Кришна.  Вопрос Администрации форума:
В теме "Лицемерие" я написал:

"Ладно ребята дорогие, завтра я ухожу из форума на всегда. Желаю Вам жить дружно и редко ссорится)))".  26.03.2019  17:54

Я так и планировал. Но поскольку меня не удалили, а также и других, то могу ли я и дальше писать сообщение в разделы "вопросы-ответы"? В разделах форума где общаются все, я участвовать не буду.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я так и планировал. Но поскольку меня не удалили, а также и других, то могу ли я и дальше писать сообщение в разделы "вопросы-ответы"? В разделах форума где общаются все, я участвовать не буду.


Спасибо что напомнили. Удалил. :blink:

----------


## Амира

ЕвгенийК, рада вас видеть  :vanca calpa: . Вы давно не писали на форуме, я вспоминала о вас. Вы появились, и я вижу, что у вас всё хорошо  :smilies: . Мне очень приятно. Пусть Кришна будет милостив к вам.
Только поставьте аватарку, чтобы вас не отключили.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Из этого рассуждения интересное следствие, что если Коли, Васи, Пети, Наташи и "разные прочие шведы" хотят превратиться в Арджун, Судам и разных прочих дасов и дасей, то им (нам) нужно вначале изменить отношения с миром и даже с Богом. То есть вначале изменить деятельность, и постепенно, вслед за деятельностью подтянется, изменится всё остальное, в том числе и личность. Это, собственно, по этой причине возможен духовный прогресс. А просто изменить имя, назвать, к примеру, столб Арджуной, ну это ничего не дает, вы сами понимаете, столб не станет действовать как Арджуна. 

Арджуна это тот, кто действует как Арджуна, а не тот, кто носит имя Арджуна. В нашем двойственном мире, вот оно так.





> ЕвгенийК, рада вас видеть . Вы давно не писали на форуме, я вспоминала о вас. Вы появились, и я вижу, что у вас всё хорошо . Мне очень приятно. Пусть Кришна будет милостив к вам.
> Только поставьте аватарку, чтобы вас не отключили.


Амира, спасибо, желаю и Вам всего наилучшего! форум иногда читаю, в последнее время интереснее читать, чем писать. Насчет аватарки, дело житейское. Вот, например в связи с вышеописанным рассуждением, аватарка как они хотят, фотография, опускает всё ниже, не та гуна, как бы не соответствует личности. Человек меняется, а лицо остается тем же самым. То есть лицо не соответствует личности, если хотите, не соответствует действительности. Вчерашний я - не тот же, что сегодняшний я. Зачем же я тогда вас буду обманывать и вводить в двойственность? Если вы будете судить о моей личности из текста (то есть из деятельности), это куда честнее с моей стороны, чем из фотографии, которая ничего не говорит о теперешней деятельности (личности), а скорее говорит о деятельности в прошлой жизни.

Мы же общаемся с вами сейчас, а аватарка это лицо из прошлого, понимаете, фотография прошлой жизни. В этой связи, интереснее не смотреть видео ответов Враджендры Кумара, а читать или слушать. С другой стороны, публичность лица, это дело привычки. Но на мой взгляд это недостаток, и мне не хотелось бы к этому недостатку привыкать, хотя это и выглядит претенциозно.

Это всё те же роли, поэтому мне понравилось сообщение Пудова Андрея про per-sonare.

Анонимный формат позволяет устранить недостатки прошлой личности. Прошлая личность, это как груз, зачем же брать этот груз с собой в будущее? В этом смысле хорошо что мы не видим Бога глазами, это был бы не Бог тогда. Бог из прошлого - это не бог. Мы бы привыкли к его лицу, и пренебрегли бы им, а пренебрегши, распяли бы. Лучше не видеть, но иметь отношения с Ним. Отношения это сейчас, а видение это прошлое. Форма Бога это форма отношений с ним. Тогда это настоящая форма. Картинка - нет. От картинки до отношений целая пропасть.

Вот мы с вами общаемся сейчас, это и есть наши личности (насколько позволяет текстовый формат). Фотографии наши не могут общаться друг с другом. Их нет вообще. Это просто отпечаток прошлого. Воплощенная прошлая деятельность. Но разве прошлое существует? Его уже нет, лишь груз его с нами. Зачем же вам этот груз?

Прабхупада говорил, что он не это старое тело.

Как по мне, так актеры в ролях в кино более настоящие, чем в жизни. Нет, конечно, можно было бы сделать хорошую фотографию в шлеме с мечом и на коне, в сражении, например как в фильме "троя", это подняло бы гуну фото с банального закулисного (кости, мясо, кожа) до хотя бы на уровень тех страстей, что реально происходят на сцене и, соответственно, в жизни. Но если честно, то мне лень, поскольку это ничего не даст, разуверился я что в таком формате можно помочь кому-то кроме себя самого, а нового формата пока не нашел.

Когда говоришь с человеком вживую, кроме лица есть же еще и звук, глаза, эмоции в обшем, деятельность. 

Но, если хотите, наше лицо это также и удобная маска. Можно удобно прятаться за эти маски, и не показывать ту правду, которая творится внутри. Еще и пиар добавить, сформировать общественное мнение. Тошнит уже.

Но как по мне, было бы лучше, если бы мы жили как в кино, ходили в тех костюмах и масках, которые отражают наш реальный внутренний мир, и действовали соответственно. Быть может такой мир был бы правдивее того серого маскарада, что есть сейчас. Актер цирка, играющий роль, может оказаться более настоящим и честным, чем обыватель, никакой роли внешне якобы не играющий, но прячущий свои страсти под благопристойностью костюмов и улыбок, под маску этикетов. Да, прячась под масками, мы избегаем беспокойств, но мы лишь избегаем их, а не решаем. Так мы избегаем счастья.

У меня есть много фотографий моего внутреннего мира, но ни одна из фотографий лица ему не соответствует. Моя настоящая личность живет в своем мире и текст проистекает оттуда же. Зачем и кому тогда нужно это банальное лицо? 

Если мы хотим жизни, то и аватары должны соответствовать жизни, а не смерти. Нужны костюмы, макияж и декорации и сценарий. Друзья, любовники, интриги, копья, кони и сражения. Нужна большая Игра, куда больше похожая на жизнь, чем жизнь, более похожая на смерть.

Удаление мертвого, это жизнь. Тут не о чем сожалеть. Чего и Вам, Амира, искренне желаю, выбирайте всегда только жизнь, чего бы вам это ни стоило. Удачи!

----------


## Амира

> Мы же общаемся с вами сейчас, а аватарка это лицо из прошлого, понимаете, фотография прошлой жизни.


Я понимаю, но раз такие требования, то выход же всегда можно найти. У некоторых просто картинки, у некоторых фотография на которой ничего не разобрать. Вы можете выбрать один этих вариантов. И спасибо за пожелания.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Забавно, что на санскрите Devila означает "божественный", "спраВЕДливый", "добродетельный".


Бенгальцы часто пишут вместо «v» букву «b». Даже Прабхупада употреблял слово «Вриндаван» как «Бриндабан».
Имея данное в виду, слово «Debila» может получить новый, очень странный оттенок. Взаимозамена звуков «б» и «в» известная — наше «дьявол» по смыслу то же самое, что и dia*b*lo.
Но вообще «фу». Надо прекращать это лингвофричество...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Возвращаясь к вопросу: как держать ум незатрагиваемым, если человек пишет дерзко, неуважительно, а игнорировать его нет возможности? Какими методами этого достичь?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Возвращаясь к вопросу: как держать ум незатрагиваемым, если человек пишет дерзко, неуважительно, а игнорировать его нет возможности? Какими методами этого достичь?


Пожаловаться в администрацию форума.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Но если нет возможности, то что - получается, ум вайшнава так и будет ажитироваться при каждой новой встрече с непочтительным? Прямо скажем, по написанному в теме складывается впечатление,  что даже ваши старшие запредельного уровня 



> Вы очень плохо знаете меня и мое служение, не понимаете даже на 0,000001%


не могут справиться, когда к ним обращаются непочтительно, это большой вызов для практикующих Сознание Кришны 



> Мне кажется, что эти преданные пойдут, поскольку видно, что они очень любят давать свое общение преданным в уважительном настроении.
> Но если кто-то будет с ними спорить или лезть на рожон, то они не вдохновятся, конечно.





> Они не пойдут. Сейчас все очень дорожат своей раскрученностью именно в соц. сетях. Какой смысл тратить время на форум, который даже убрали с офиц. сайта?
> Нужны лайки и перепосты, а здесь народу мизер.





> Пусть придут сюда  - мы посмотрим, на сколько  их здесь хватит, посмотрим их скромное поведение здесь. Они отсюда все поубегали, ваши старшие.





> пусть  составители и авторы этих семинаров придут сюда, на общие форумы, не под своим именами гуру (чтобы почувствовать то же, что обычные преданные, пишущие здесь) , пообщаются на равных со всеми пишущими с вызовом, не принимающими их слова и покажут примеры непрекращающегося милосердия к тем, кто даже не собирается хотя бы представляться в разговоре.


Но возможно, я ошибся, и у практикующих Сознание Кришны есть примеры обратно? Есть живые примеры того, как кто-то из старших или лекторов спокойно выдерживает непочтительность, продолжает дело даже даже в отсутствии почтительности, не убегает, продолжает общаться на равных с вызывающими, не принимающими их слова, спокойно показывает милосердие даже тем, кто даже не представляется, любит давать общение даже спорящим и лезущим на рожон, даже если народу мизер?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Есть живые примеры того, как кто-то из старших или лекторов спокойно выдерживает непочтительность, продолжает дело даже даже в отсутствии почтительности, не убегает, продолжает общаться на равных с вызывающими, не принимающими их слова, спокойно показывает милосердие даже тем, кто даже не представляется, любит давать общение даже спорящим и лезущим на рожон, даже если народу мизер?


Враджендра Кумар чем вам не пример? Наездов на него было очень много. Только зачем это обсуждать? Тогда мы сами не лучше. Все имеют проблемы. Для этого тут и собрались.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

А что плохого в Анонимах (Anonymous)?
почитайте мою тему про коронавирус - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=20269
Анонимы - иногда лучшее средство борьбы за права вегетарианцев, за права животных, а также за права тех, кого унижают, тех, чьи идеи убивают. Да и вообще за права тех, кто сострадает убитым... "Идеям пули не страшны" - основная идея фильма "V is for Vendetta" от авторов известной всем "Матрицы" (три фильма). Этот фильм запрещён в Китае, к примеру. Но в нём звучат мантры. Так, разне безбожники преследуют тех, кто им не угоден. к примеру, в Китае (я говорю о Китае, потому что это самая большая по населению коммунистическая страна в наше время в мире, но есть ещё 4 другие с компартией при власти) - преданные тоже "анонимы". по отношению ко властям. они не светятся... а вы против анонимов на форуме... и я не понимаю тогда, а где правда? чего преданным бояться, если они честные? если они не нарушают закон? Анонимами становятся только те, кто нарушают законы? может быть. но всё это относительно. кто создал законы? о каких законах речь? в Китае - одна цензура. в религиозных организациях - своя. Но идеи - вечны. "Идеям пули не страшны"... и как бы кому-то не хотелось из администрации унизить анонимов - они всё равно будут вылазить гна этом форуме. и я их прекрасно понимаю. идеи - вечны. нужно уметь с ними бороться. философски. не убивать носителя идей. это кстати даже мораль и чуть ли основной урок из "суда над Бхагавад гитой" что я вынесла... мы можем ненавилдеть идеи, но мы должны уважать человека. до последнего. даже если занёс над моёй головой топор, или приставил к стенке и скажет "ни сместа а то расстреляю"... а вы вспомните как Прабхупаду (Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати) тоже во вреамена войны приходели расстреливать... сказали "ни сместа"... а они и в ответ тоже сказал "а, ни с места? да, это йога такая есть... ни с места... садитесь, в позу лотоса, медитируйте... вот смотрите как я это делаю..." и он взял чётки... ни с места - олично... сел и начал медитировать... посторять джапу... и он ввел их тоже в транс, в медитацию... и они даже стали его учениками (ну вроде была какая-то история, что какой-то киллер стал учеником этого святого... ну или может быть это был какой-то другой вайшнав, а не Бхакти сиддханта, я точно не помню, не была там и слышала только по "испорченному телефону" от других преданных)...

наше оружие - сотрадание, любовь, ненасилие... да. нам нужно пролить литры крови, чтобы восстановиь Харе Кришна везде (за эти 5000 лет) в мире... это будет... Чайтанья даже Джагая и Мадхая (бывших Хираньякашипу и Хираньякшу) - сделал преданными... а мы между собой тут ругаемся на форуме... анонимы.. ну и что? а может быть у них работа есть, и если там кто-то узнает что вы - кришнаит - так вас сразу уваолят! вот и анонимы, а что? а в Китае - так ещё и в тюрьму могут посадить или в психушку... а кого-то расстрелять... как с преданными-буддистами ФАлу-лунь-гун (фа лунь да фа) - их убиватью (живых) ради орагнов - для трансплантации... Китай - сейчас самая большая страна по продаже органов для трансплантации... они "рубают деньги" - убивая буддистов... это неслыханное кощунство в наше время! да, это происходит даже спейчас - в 2020 году! кого-то убили недавно - ради органов! а знаете как убивают животных? сколько? вы посмотрите статистику -
посмотрите сайт анонимов - 



> https://www.anonymousforthevoiceless.org/kill-counter
> 
> ANIMALS KILLED FOR FOOD SINCE OPENING THIS PAGE 
> Wild Caught Fish: 882 769
> 
> Chickens: 55 671
> 
> Farmed Fish: 34 583
> 
> ...


я открыла страницу - и за секунд 10 - вот такие цифры!
миллионы убитых существ! рыбы, мелкой домашней птицы (цыплята, куры//петухи)... короче вот автоперевод:



> СЧЕТЧИК УБИЙСТВ
> ЖИВОТНЫЕ УБИТЫ НА ЕДУ С МОМЕНТА ОТКРЫТИЯ ЭТОЙ СТРАНИЦЫ 
> Дикая пойманная рыба:3 807 902
> 
> Цыплята:240 141
> 
> Выращенная рыба:149 176
> 
> Утки:11 336
> ...


а как бороться с этим всем, кроме как не стать "анонимами"? "Anonymous for the voiceless" или "Анонимы за безголосых" - это самая успешная и быстрорастущая вегетарианская оргнаизация в мире - за права животных и вообще за религию как она есть...


зря вы так нелюбите анонимов... это все равно что не любить вегетарианство, а любить тамагуну... Прочитайте Бхагавад Гиту... Думаете анонимы это демоны, асуры? нет! и вообще смотря какие. если они преданные, - то они имеют божественную природу! я вообще считаю что ИСККОН должны совместно с этими "Анонимами" организовывать свои мероприятия...

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Raja Kumari dasi
> 31.07.2018 08:55
> 
> Моя просьба:
> 
> Возможно, надо оставить анонимам возможность общаться друг с другом - м.б. создать для них какой-то невидимый публике нижний раздел и пусть разговаривают там сами непонятно с кем, по закону кармы.


Любая цензура - это нерв войны. Одну мою знакомую преданную выгнали из ИСККОН. Она даже судилась с предаными. У неё ребенок, муж её в псхушку отправил. ну с кем не бывает... но преданные не хотят её пускать в храм, всё делают "анонимно", и её тоже пришлось стать "анонимом"...

если преданные не научатся культуре общения и терпению - то какие они преданные?
Прабхупада плакал со слезами на глазах и сложенными ладонями когда хоть кто-то из преданных уходил из общества ИСККОН... а совреенные преданные не умеют плакать... они умеют только смеяться ... а жаль... и кстати насмехаться тоже умеют... а нужно учиться плакать... тогда это задевает за живое... нужно учиться сочувствию и состраданию... преданные же часто очень самоуверенно думают что они правы, и могжно налево и направо всех назхывать негодяями, как прабхупада... но см же Прабхупада говорил в таких случаях - "если вы будете так говориь - вас побьют"... (отдельные) преданные не умеют выносить уроки из таких ситауций - и история повторяется... анонимы - неизбежность...

в Китае, кстати, запрещены анонимы в сети Интернет... там всё по пасспорту - и вход в интернет, и общение на лбом форуме, на любом сайте или в соцсети. всё привязано к телефону... (моб. тел - тоже только по паспорту)... 

запреты одних преданных - другими преданными - приведёт к буре... даже к революции... я об этом уже говорила. Аиндра говорил о революции Харе Кришна. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати об этом говорил... ясно, это не революция как у безбожников вроде Ленина... но она рано или поздно произойдёт... и будет много разных ответвлений Харе Кришна от ИСККОН и прочих матхов... это всё будет проходить "фильтрацию" и проверку временем - кто окажется настоящим преданным. а к пришёл туда только ради власти над чужими умами (над последователями), денег, но это вдруг окажется не его - и они уйдут как это было даже с падшими гуру - учениками Прабхупады... где они? одни упали, другие... но некоторые падают в состояние "анонима2 изза безответной любви.. кто умнее - остаётся с ИСККОН. кому не повезло в отношениях с ИСККОН (изза каких-то разных противоположных материализых парадигм из прошлого, что кстати не может быть причиной вражды между преданными) - уходят из ИСККОН. становятся анонимами... и они чувствуют себя как будто их идею убили сами же преданные... они чувствуют себя убитыми... преданными... кто-то их предал? преданные? кем преданные? кто кого предал? нужно быть не предателями... не надо предавать преданных...

конечно есть такой фильм "Матрица", о чём я выше писала... когда гуру "вызывает на дуэль" ученика, и сражается с ним... если это кшатрии - да, они сражаются боевыми искусствами... но если брахманы - они просто сражаются словами... тренируются... кто астрами сражается, кто шастрами... (мантрами, молитвами, проклятиями).

как говорил когда-то Лев Толстой - человек наказывается не за грехи, а своими же грехами... так оно и будет. те, кто не искренен и кривит душой... занимает положение в лидерстве/руководстве ИСККОН, но изза которых узодят люди - даже ПРабухпада говорил - что Он ха них не берёт ответственность... в итоге "хорошими намерениями вымощена дорога..." куда? также и цель оправдывается средства не должна приниматься преданными на "вооружение"... когда борятся за чистоту идеи - в итоге получается что все такие чистые - что никто уже не приходит... храмы закрыты... вы смотрте - Мекка закрыта. Ватикан закрыт! храмы, церкви закрыты по всему миру (ну почти)... 

как Прабхупада говорл - церквей много в Европе, ну туда почти никто не ходит. даже по выходным... с ИСККОН вполне может случиться то же самое... никто не будет ходить ... я уже такое слышала... преданные сейчас говорят "вот раньше было много проповедников, но мало денег у преданных... а теперь наоборот - много у всех машин, все такие материально обеспеченные, но мало брахманов, проповедников"... так и есть... голов всегда не хватает... а если мы своими руками ещё и прикладываем усилия чтобы этих голов было меньше в храмах, Матхах, ИСККОНе, церквях, в Мекке, Ватикане и т д - то мы не лучше коммунистов, безбожников... сатанистов, атеистов, марксистов-ленинистов, маоистов, дарвинистов и прочих им подобных... 

и что самое страшное - при 
той стоят открыты магазины - можно купить и мясо/рыбу/яйца, и прочую гадость (табак, алкоголь), лук-чснок, грибы и проче-прочее... а вот прийти в храм - нельзя! ну конечно! как говорили безбожники в СССР: "чего это вы ходите в церковь просите хлеба насущного! вот вам! хлеоозавод! не ходите в религию. религия яд! храмы все позакрывать! ставайте атеистами!"...

и дожились мы до времени, как при Хираняькашипу... все храмы закрыты. в Индии храмы тоже закрыты!

"верным путём идёте, товарищи"... ;-(




> *Индия закрылась на самый масштабный карантин в мире: людям запретили даже выходить из дома* 
> 
> Из-за коронавируса в Индии отменены полеты и поезда. Работают только основные службы, людям нельзя выходить на улицу
> 
> В городах продолжают работать только основные службы — полиция, пожарные и так далее, — была запрещена работа общественного транспорта и метро. Офисы и храмы были закрыты, а границы городов — заблокированы. Индийские железные дороги закрыли пассажирские перевозки. Небо над Индией также было закрыто: с 24 марта запрещены в том числе внутренние рейсы.
> 
> https://meduza.io/feature/2020/03/25...yhodit-iz-doma

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Возвращаясь к вопросу: как держать ум незатрагиваемым, если человек пишет дерзко, неуважительно, а игнорировать его нет возможности? Какими методами этого достичь?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> ах-ах, ваше ЭГО задели


Как держать своё эго незатрагиваемым?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Возвращаясь к вопросу: так что делать, если человек пишет дерзко, неуважительно, а игнорировать его нет возможности? Какими методами этого достичь?)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> ах-ах, ваше ЭГО задели


Как держать своё эго незатрагиваемым?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Старшие должны это знать.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Возвращаясь к вопросу: так что делать, если человек пишет дерзко, неуважительно, а игнорировать его нет возможности? Каким методом это достичь?)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Дерзкий, неуважительный.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Мало того, вы привели мне "в назидание" даже слова не гуру ИСККОН, из санги Нарайаны Махараджа.


Матхи превосходят ИССКОН как старшие, поэтому назидание уместно.

----------


## Aryan



----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Возвращаясь к вопросу: так что делать, если человек пишет дерзко, неуважительно, а игнорировать его нет возможности? Какими методами этого достичь?)


Порадуйтесь, ведь не вы так себя ведете. Можете посочувствовать драме психики этой персоны. Вы же понимаете, что это у нее/него временное.

----------

